# Ate an earplug...help?



## Laur (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi!

I came home and found half a foam earplug on my living room floor. I'm 90% sure it was my 11-month-old, Bane, but I also have a 4-year-old, Chloe (two Chis in this house)! Bane is 5.5 pounds and Chloe is 5 pounds. 

Just wondering what I should do? Do I wait it out? Any idea how dangerous this situation is?

Thanks!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Dont panic. ..chances are it will make a reappearance out the other end. Just keep an eye out. Mine have eaten and pooped out several things. If they dont poop by late tomorrow then you can worry


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cathy's right! You'll probably see it again! Lol! Either one, should be okay! No need to worry!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

My cookie swallowed part of a rubber one she threw it up about 4 months after it went missing. I didn't even know she had swallowed it. She never acted sick at all and after she threw it up she was still acting normal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

As others have said, I'd just wait it out. Lilo ate the plastic feet of a little easter chick a few weeks ago. You know those tiny chicks decorations? I don't even know where she found it... I freaked out, but it ended up coming back out the other end a few days later. lol


----------



## Coffeymc (Aug 28, 2013)

My puppy ate more than one without my knowledge and when I woke up in the morning there were three that were either thrown up or... Well, you know. He was fine to say the least!


----------

